# puikko



## Gavril

Mihin seuraavista yhteyksistä sopisi _puikko_-sana? Kun ei sovi, millä sanalla korvaisitte sen?

_Kiinnitin lapun seinään puikolla.

Puinen malli romahti kun joku poisti puikon.

Auto ei toimi, koska koneessa on irronnut puikko _(_=_ mäntä jne.)_.

Jätin takkini puikolle aulassa.

Hän ei voi kutoa, koska on hukannut puikkonsa.

Hän luopui ompelemisesta kun hukkasi puikkonsa.

Kiipeilyteline koostuu monista toisiaan tukevista puikoista.

_Kiitos etukäteen!


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Mihin seuraavista yhteyksistä sopisi _puikko_-sana? Kun ei sovi, millä sanalla korvaisitte sen?
> 
> _Kiinnitin lapun seinään _puikolla _nastalla / nuppineulalla.
> 
> Puinen malli romahti kun joku poisti puikon. _(Tosin on vaikea kuvitella, millainen rakenne on kyseessä.)_
> 
> Auto ei toimi, koska koneessa on irronnut _puikko(_=_ mäntä jne.)_. _(Ainoa puikko autossa on öljynmittapuikko, oil stick / dipstick, mutta se ei vaikuta moottorin toimintaan.)
> _
> Jätin takkini _puikolle _naulaan / naulakkoon aulassa.
> 
> Hän ei voi kutoa, koska on hukannut puikkonsa.
> 
> Hän luopui ompelemisesta kun hukkasi _puikkonsa _neulansa.
> 
> Kiipeilyteline koostuu monista toisiaan tukevista _puikoista _tangoista.
> 
> _Kiitos etukäteen!


----------



## kimurantti

En nyt ole koskaan kuullut öljypuikosta, öljytikusta kyllä minä puhun / olen kuullut puhuttavan.

Hän luopui neulomisesta kun hukkasi puikkonsa.


----------



## Hakro

kimurantti said:


> En nyt ole koskaan kuullut öljypuikosta, öljytikusta kyllä minä puhun / olen kuullut puhuttavan.


Öljytikustahan ihmiset puhuvat, kun vääntävät sen suoraan ruotsista (oljesticka) tai englannista (dipstick). Minun sanastossani (samoin kuin Nykysuomen sanakirjassa) tikku on aina puuta, vain muutamin harvoin poikkeuksin (esim. laskutikku), enkä voisi kuvitella nimittäväni öljytason mittaamiseen käytettävää, usein lähes puolimetristä metallikappaletta tikuksi.


----------



## hui

_Puinen malli romahti__, kun joku poisti puikon siitä yhden tikun__._
_Puinen malli romahti__, kun joku poisti puikon sen lukitustapin__._
_Puinen malli romahti__, kun joku poisti puikon sen tukiriman__._

_Auto ei toimi, koska koneessa on irronnut __puikko__ osa.

_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Itse sanoisin: _Auto ei toimi, koska moottori*sta* on irronnut osa._

GOM


----------



## hui

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Itse sanoisin: _Auto ei toimi, koska moottori*sta* on irronnut osa._



Autossa on tosiaan _moottori_, mutta puhekielessä joskus _kone_.

Itsekin pohdiskelin elatiivia, mutta päädyin siihen, että kai se osa on yhä moottorissa - vaikkakin irrallaan.


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Itse sanoisin: _Auto ei toimi, koska moottori*sta* on irronnut osa._


Jätin tämän kohdan huomioimatta, koska se ei liittynyt varsinaiseen kysymykseen eikä myöskään ollut suoranaisesti virheellinen. Osa voi olla irronnut moottorista mutta myös irronnut osa voi olla moottorissa, kuten itse kokemassani tapauksessa:

Luin 60-luvulla karttaa kohtalaisen kyvykkäälle rallikuskille. Erään talvirallin päätteeksi Cortinamme otettiin jälkikatsastukseen, koska olimme menestyneet odottamattoman hyvin. Kaikki paikat tutkittiin, mutta mitään sääntöjenvastaista ei löytynyt. Kun asensimme katsastajan irrottamia osia takaisin, kuskilta putosi yksi ilmanpuhdistimen kiinnitysmutteri jonnekin moottoritilaan. Koskat sytytystulpat olivat poissa, oli mahdollista, että mutteri olisi pudonnut sylinteriin. Emme kuitenkaan saaneet sitä taskulampun valossa näkyviin, joten arvelimme, että mutteri on syvällä konehuoneen syövereissä. Pääsimme paluumatkalla monta kymmentä kilometriä, kunnes ilmeni, että _koneessa oli irronnut osa_. Matka katkesi aamuyöllä metsätapaleelle, pakkasta noin 25 astetta...


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> Autossa on tosiaan _moottori_, mutta puhekielessä joskus _kone_.
> 
> Itsekin pohdiskelin elatiivia, mutta päädyin siihen, että kai se osa on yhä moottorissa - vaikkakin irrallaan.



Niin, valitsin inessiivin, koska kuvittelin, että osa irtosi konepellin pysyessä kiinni.

Kiitos Hakrolle jutusta!


----------

